# To Solder or Clip? 93 Altima Xplode



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

Hello,

I just got some 5x7 and 6-3/4 Xplode speakers for my 93 altima. The speakers came with 5" of wires which have clips on the end. These easily slide over prongs on the speakers for a secure connection.

Now I am going to have to do one of the following, I'm not sure which is the best option:
1 - solder more wire onto the existing 5" with clips
2 - forget the 5" wires with clips, and solder new wire DIRECTLY onto the speakers

Does anyone have any personal preference, ideas, comments, or suggestions on this topic?

Thanks in advance! :thumbup: 

Joe


----------



## The1.6 (May 11, 2004)

I say go with all new wire and solder. It will change the prongs where you can't put clips on anymore but the soldered wire will stay on good and messing with two wires is a pain. :thumbup:


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

The1.6 said:


> I say go with all new wire and solder. It will change the prongs where you can't put clips on anymore but the soldered wire will stay on good and messing with two wires is a pain. :thumbup:


If your good w/ solder, solder them. But keep in mind that quite a few manufactureres out there will void warranties if wires are soldered to the speaker terminal. Also, if not done correctly, can cause undue heat and stress to the speaker (which is why some void warranties). Just my $0.02


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

also, if you aren't careful you can damage the speaker (dripping solder anyone?)


----------



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

I'm pretty steady with my soldering - I think I am going to play it safe:

First ill solder the two wires together and just clip them onto the speakers.
If that doesnt work too well, THEN I'll solder the wires directly onto the speaker. No sense in doing the unchangeable action first.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I'd solder it, but then again I solder all the time..made a 44 watt RMS amp last year..not even a kit..that was bootleg


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

I'd second just soldering to the wires that came with the speakers (kinda gay that they just gave you 5" though...cheap bastages). Make sure to use the same gauge wire and put heat shrink tubing over your connections.

-Travis


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

And if you are going to solder to the speaker, put heat sinks on the tabs just behind where you are soldering. Even alligator clips will keep unnecessary heat out of the voice coil.


----------

